# Bath Bomb/Fizzies



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I've made two batches today. Now, I just want to stop working and climb in the bathtub. Does anyone else make them? The smell is just dreamy. :teehee::teehee:


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I make them. My daughter loves them.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I make them too and understand wanting to drop everything to take a relaxing bath. Love the way my skin feels after using one...:clap:


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

That's it? Just a bunch of stuff about how wonderful they are without even a hint as to HOW TO MAKE THEM? Come on girls - cough up the recipe...


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Baking soda, cornstarch, citric acid....and oils, depending on which oils you want to use.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

paradox said:


> That's it? Just a bunch of stuff about how wonderful they are without even a hint as to HOW TO MAKE THEM? Come on girls - cough up the recipe...


They are super easy to make. Here's a basic recipe:

1 part Citric Acid
2 parts Baking Soda
Witch Hazel (in a spray bottle, if you have a spray bottle laying around)
Coloring (optional)
Fragrant Oil, a couple drops depending on how strong of a scent you want

Mix your Citric Acid and Baking Soda very, very well. (I run my through the food processor to make sure there are no chunks and that it is mixed together well) Add color (optional) and add fragrance. Mix, Mix, Mix. Now, get your spray bottle of witch hazel and start "spritzing" the mixture while mixing with your other hand. you have to work quickly and don't add too much witch hazel.When you can form a ball in your hand that is not crumbling apart, mold your bath bomb. (I use muffin tins, candy molds, anything that makes a nice sized bath bomb) You want to pack these very, very tightly in your mold. Once they are hard, pop them out of your mold. 

They are super easy and WONDERFUL in the tub!


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome thanks! Sounds like a fun project to do with the kids.


----------

